# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > حرفه ای: کسی اموزش entity به روش سه لایه بلد نیست؟ البته win app

## oliya24

سلام دوستان کسی برنامه نویسی سه لایه با entity framework رو بلد نیسیت البته win app ؟؟
دوستان ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## csvbcscp

> سلام دوستان کسی برنامه نویسی سه لایه با entity framework رو بلد نیسیت البته win app ؟؟
> دوستان ممنون میشم کمک کنید


متشکرم بابت سوال خوبتون
برای این کار باید ایتدا یک Solution  خالی بسازید
یک پروژه که فقط حاوی کلاس های برنامه است رو بسازید و Build  کنید
یک پروژه دیگر بسازید و یک Refrence از پروژه قبلی و همچنین،یک Refrence از  EntitiyFramework به آن اضافه کنید و یک کلاس که از کلاس DbContext ارث بری میکند به پروژه اضافه کنید و در آن خصوصیاتی از نوع DbSet هستند به آن اضافه کنید.
حالا می توانید یک پروژ از نوع Win یا سایر انواع پروژه ها به Solution  خود اضافه کنید،فقط کافی است از دو پروژه قبلی Reference  بگیرید.
به همین سادگی
ببخشید من خیلی خلاصه و بدون مثال گفتم
موفق باشید

----------


## oliya24

داداش یه مثال بزن یا اگر برات زحمتی نباشه یه فیلم بی صدا یا پیدی اف بده ببخشید زیاده روی کردیم
این کار رو بکن به خدا کلی ادم دعات میکنن

----------


## fakhravari

3 لايه؟
به چه شكل؟
وقتي entity  كار ميكنيم چند لايه چه مفهومي داره؟

----------


## csvbcscp

این موضوع خیلی مهمیه
حتما ، یک پی دی اف در این مورد درست می کنم،و لینک دانلودشو میزارم

----------


## oliya24

واقعا ممنون میشم دوست عزیز

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان آیا از روشی که در این تاپیک گفته:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...84%DB%8C/page1
می شه برای ویندوز هم استفاده کرد؟

----------


## m-ezati

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ال-عملی

----------

